# The Encyclopedia Of Chocolate - www.blume.net



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

The Encyclopedia of Chocolate is a vast volume on the subject of chocolate from A to Z. Eight bakers and / or chefs of the La Ecole du Grand and the Tain l´ Hermitage culinary institutes of Tokoyo, Japan and Paris provide the techniques and the recipes related to this ancient Aztec product which most of us adore in all its forms.

This edition is available in English and French and is a must have for all chocolate-holics.

Margcata.


----------

